# Pork Sirloin Tip Roast?



## cueinco (Oct 31, 2014)

Our Costco had what seemed like a great deal today. They had Pork Sirloin Tip Roasts for $2.49 a pound. They were packed four to a package at about 2.5 pounds each.  

Now that I have them, I'm thinking about what to do with them. My first thought was to season two of them up on Saturday with my normal pork rib rub and smoke them Sunday. My plan would be to smoke at about 225-250 until they hit a I.T. of 142 and then let them rest until they get above 145. We'd then slice them up for sandwiches with homemade bbq sauce (while watching the Broncos beat the Patriots :). I haven't used this particular cut before and I'm assuming that they will slice nicely. Good or bad assumption? 

Have you folks done other things with these small roasts? Is there a better way to do them? My plans for the other two roasts was to cube them up to make green chile. This then got me to thinking about smoking the cubes prior to browning them up to add to the green chile. One of the nice things about green chile is using fresh fire-roasted chiles that have a bit of a smokey taste. Have you made green chile with smoked pork? What did you think? 

Thanks in advance for your ideas.


----------



## ssorllih (Oct 31, 2014)

I oven roast small cuts of pork with salt, pepper and Italian seasoning for herbs. Then I slice t













roast pork 002.JPG



__ ssorllih
__ Oct 31, 2014


















roast pork 001.JPG



__ ssorllih
__ Oct 31, 2014






hem and enjoy with mashed potatoes and gravy


----------



## chef willie (Oct 31, 2014)

Not much fat in there so just be careful although your plan seems legit. I ran across this today and bookmarked it. An old post from JJ and while mostly on ribs the marinade also doubles for Chinese style roast pork that I want to do myself. Might give you some ideas for a different twist http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...pork-egg-rolls-q-matz-tested-hard#post_958996


----------



## superdave (Oct 31, 2014)

This roasts are almost void of any fat as stated and are rather dry.  They might benefit from an injection as well.  I wasn't crazy about them and haven't bought them again after the first couple of experiments with them.


----------



## superdave (Oct 31, 2014)

Chef Willie, I've latched onto a Char Siu marinade that I found at a World Market store.  I use it on country style pork ribs with great results.  I don't know if you have one of those stores in your vicinity but worth trying if you do.


----------



## cueinco (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. Taking an Asian twist sounds pretty good. I have some Korean seasonings in the fridge that may work well. Doing an injection or a brine may help too. Thanks..Greg


----------



## cueinco (Nov 1, 2014)

I took the advice and put together a marinate last night. I used:

- red miso paste 

- soy sauce

- fish sauce

- Worcestershire sauce

- sirracha sauce

- garlic powder

- onion powder

- white wine 

Whisked it all together and put it over two of the roasts in a vacuum seal bag. I sealed the bag since it makes it a lot easier to keep flipping it over and you don't make a mess. I finally found my injector, so this morning I injected the roasts with the marinade too. 

I'm planning on wiping off the marinate either tonight or tomorrow morning. After I get the outside dry, I'll then smear the roasts with Gochujang sauce (store bought but made with red chili, glutinous rice, fermented soybeans and salt) and let them sit for a while back in the fridge. 

My thought is to smoke the tip roasts in a cold MES smoker using my AMZTS for about 1.5 to 2 hours. It's supposed to be cold and cloudy tomorrow, so I'm not too concerned about the meat getting warm. I'll keep track of the temp inside the smoker and pull them out sooner if it starts to get above 50-60 degrees. 

I'm then planning on having my Weber gas grill fired up and as hot as it goes with my griddle/plancha on it. A little oil on the roasts and then sear them on all sides to get some texture and flavor on the outside. It's then into the oven in the house at 300 degrees to finish them off to a 145 I.T. 

Any thoughts on the plan? I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## cueinco (Nov 3, 2014)

Had the roasts yesterday. Unfortunately, the Broncos didn't cooperate with the other part of my plan. :)  I agree with the comments folks made about these roasts being dry. Without having injected the roasts with the marinade, they would have been dry. , I pulled them at 142 and they continued to rise to about 156. A bit toward the over done side. With the injection, they stayed moist and were very tasty. I'd be more careful next time to not only inject them, but to make sure that I pulled them sooner and didn't let the temperature get away from me. 

The idea of browning them on the griddle was probably going too far. It made a mess, took more time, and in the end I don't think it added that much extra flavor. Next time, I'll probably just start with a 400 degree oven and lower it to 300 as soon as I put the roasts in. That would brown them enough. 

Thanks for the help. I appreciate the comments and thoughts.


----------

